# Free TiVo HD (Series 3, 20HR)



## mkkelly75

If anyone is interested I have a TiVo HD (standard 20HRs) that is under a 3 year contract (2 years 5 months remain) at $19.99/month. If you want to take over the contract, it's yours.


----------



## mkkelly75

I also have these other auctions for TiVos now. I am trying to clean out the closet.

Series 2 Single Tuner

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330470595339&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Series 2 Single Tuner (needs harddrive)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330470595696&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

DirecTV Dual Tuner SD (needs harddrive)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330470596498&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## unitron

mkkelly75 said:


> If anyone is interested I have a TiVo HD (standard 20HRs) that is under a 3 year contract (2 years 5 months remain) at $19.99/month. If you want to take over the contract, it's yours.


Is contract subject to multi-set discount?

In other words, could I add it to my collection and pay 9.95 like I'm doing with my S2 SA DT?


----------

